
On the iOS Jailbreaking Community - aarzee
https://medium.com/@carlosliam/on-the-ios-jailbreaking-community-7ee48f982869#.8ihlrtsjb
======
draw_down
The community centered around pirating apps (let's be honest) has an
entitlement problem? Huh.

